# How do i tell if my red belly is male or female?



## Johnny (Feb 4, 2004)

CAN ANYONE PLEASE TELL ME IF ITS ANYWAY POSSIBLE TO TELL THE DIFF BETWEEN MALE AND FEMALE!?!?!


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

There are no visual signs. If they lay eggs, female. If they fertalize the eggs, male.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Mods I think this should be moved


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Its in the proper forum and answered.


----------

